# From Western to English



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Great post, Barry. Personally I hate to see anyone try to ride without instruction, whether English or Western. If one can pay for a horse then they can also pay for, as you suggested, a two-week trip to a riding camp at the least.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Im sorry but this sounded a bit snotty. Western is not easier to learn than English. Neither can truly be mastered in a short amount of time. I ride both and its like comparing apples and oranges. And as a side note I find the English saddle much more comfortable and I would rather slosh off of an English saddle then be stabbed in the ribs with that western saddle horn. Trust me both have happened to me.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I started out riding dressage for my first three years and then switched to hunt for the next 15 or so. For about the last six I've been trying to master western. I gotten to where I prefer a western saddle and only use my english one on show days... I even warm up in the western w/ the english bridle. I like it better...

To me, western is very difficult, I compare it to dressage.... Riding western is not merely slapping on a saddle and yanking the horse from one direction to another...


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I ride both English and Western - I like both. And, I haven't have much instruction, yet I have brought Sam along, a stiff and somewhat resistant ex-racehorse. He's such a great horse now. In the past three months we have come along farther than we have in the last year.
I know that green and green don't mix, but Sam has been patient enough to tolerate my figuring things out.
I have had tips from the forum here, my mother, friends and such, but not paid instruction!


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow.... sorry but post just plain sounded arrogant to me.

Yes, I do agree instruction is the best thing... but coming from myself I have hardly ever taken a lesson. I've taught myself how to ride by watching others and keeping an open mind on what is for my horse. I've also shown and placed very high.

Also I do think like the others... western can be just as difficult as English in many ways.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Judging is so corrupt these days, placing high at shows means squat IMO. 

I don't care if you learned to ride just fine on your own. Chances are the process would have been much easier on the horse if you had a good instructor. To me this issue is just about taking good care of your horse.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

As always, beginners in anything do better with some degree of instruction from a more experienced individual, and there are some riders who ride like sacks of potatoes, but in my experience that kind of positional issue doesn't change from discipline to discipline, or get better in a western saddle.

There are definitely some differences, but it seems that a conscientious western rider who wishes to switch (or even experiment), would have enough on the ball to research these differences and adjust their riding accordingly. I'm not discounting the value of a good instructor, but a horseperson with a well-broke horse, some knowlegde, common sense, and a willingness to research and learn, can probably make the switch to riding, at least competently, if not well, in an English saddle.

As far as the availability of a good instructor in the US vs. Britain, I can only comment on my own experiences, but the ONLY _INSTRUCTORS_ that I know in my area are either dressage or hunter riders by _their_ trade. Even these instructors put all of their newbies in western saddles for the basics. There are some who teach only western riding, but, again in my area, these people are primarily horse trainers and colt starters, not people trainers.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Well said, Scoutrider. I second you completely.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

I think Western gets a bad name, not because the top riders of the Western world can't be compared to the top riders of the English world, but because every ignorant person who up and decides to buy a horse also buys a nice big western saddle. I think western has a lot more pleasure riders, who deserve their place, where English is a discipline, and no one assumes they can do it without a lesson or two. Those who do, usually end up black and blue and may give up horses for life. I don't think Western is neccesarily easier, but it is easier to be lazy in Western and look impressive. I see many Western riders who claim their horse is trained, or they can do this, this and this, but haven't learned how to feel what lead they are on. I also think many Western riders idea of a broke horse is different. Most Western people feel that if a horse is quiet and neck reins it is broke, where English riders want their horse to bend, collect, extend, half pass, preform flying changes, and leg yeild, before they will claim it is green broke. I would love to see some famous dressage riders and reining riders switch horses and see the difference. I also feel that English riders don't prefer a quiet horse, unless they are beginners, because we want more from our horses when it comes to athleticism, and a lazy dull horse won't make it over a 3'6" verticle. But this is all my opinion, and from what I have observed. I also haven't met someone who rides english and has never had a lesson, but I have met many western riders who have, and usually they are the first ones who tell me they can ride a horse. But sitting on a horse isn't riding, and to many people think it is.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Watch this video and see that switching from English to western and the other way around can be just as hard to 'ride' when it is not your discipline. Even at 'higher' levels.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you illustrated my point perfectly, that anyone who chooses to discipline themselves when riding horses can master any style.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah your post reminded me of that video haha.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

TroubledTB - _I've_ never had a formal "lesson", although plenty of instruction from my mother and books and such, yet I ride English - well, I suppose you could call it dressage if you wanted to, as my mom knows mostly dressage principles. So, Hi! You've just met someone who rides English without even one formal paid lesson! *wink*


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, I've started watching the video - who are those riders and the horses? Just curious...the Western rider made me think of Clinton Anderson, but how many Western dudes wear those hats?!


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Come to Cali *****, I will give you a formal lesson! :lol:


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Ha ha, sounds good! It'd take me a whole day to get there, though, and I can't drive! Boo hoo!


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Just ride your horse! That's what they are made for!


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

SamboStar said:


> Ok, I've started watching the video - who are those riders and the horses? Just curious...the Western rider made me think of Clinton Anderson, but how many Western dudes wear those hats?!


Umm, all of them :?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

rodeogirl309 said:


> Umm, all of them :?


 
Omigosh, you just made me laugh out loud!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I've ridden Western since I started riding 5 years ago, and it has taken me 5 years just to learn the basics..and no im not a slow learner, I just think there are a lot of things that need a lot of practice to perfect. But as you can see in that video, horses and their riders know each other's buttons and thats what they go off of...so I don't think it matters if you have an instructor or not, but rather if yoou can do it correctly on your own and get that strong bond with your horse so the horse can do it, too.

As of right now, I've taken up English and I'm not finding it to be any harder or easier than Western to learn, the two disciplines are just different.

And by the way, I chose to use instructors [I've had 2 so far and I'm hoping to gain another one in the next month or so] and I think it has helped, but it's not necessary unless you are planning to be big-time.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Barry Godden said:


> F*rom Western to English*
> We British contributors to The Horse Forum read with admiration (and sometimes with amazement) the articles posted by Americans seeking help as to how to cope with problems presented by riding English. Mostly it seems that the rider has moved over from Western to English for some reason never quite fully defined. The rider has acquired an English cut or Australian saddle and wants to learn just how to do it. Often one gets the impression that there is in the locality no expert help in the matter of riding English so it becomes a question of “mount up and see“. One reads about the problems on the web site and one is tempted to try to help from across the pond.. But really it isn’t as simple as that.
> Riding English style on a Western saddle is relatively easy whereas riding Western on an English saddle is a completely different exercise. The Western system is undoubtedly a derivative of Spain‘s Doma Vaquera way of riding as is to be found to this day in rural Spain. It is a working man’s system and is still used to round up cattle or sheep.Back in the days of the old West, many a cowboy had never sat a horse before one day the man took, for some good reason or another, a job as a cowhand. The Western way of riding based on a nice big comfortable saddle fitted with a high cantle and a substantial horn up front could be mastered in a relatively short time. Finding a well schooled mount might have been more difficult. However it is not so easy to fall off a Western saddle as it is a much smaller English cut saddle which has very little in the way of pommel, cantle or knee roll. The rider sits *in* a Western saddle but *on* an English saddle. Neither system of riding is the better, they have each developed from a different need. It is what you want to do with the horse that dictates the system to use.
> If the rider wants to compete at racing or jumping in all its forms or European dressage then the rider has to master the English way. If one wants to trail ride, round up cattle or go in for those special Western sporting events, then it is beholden to learn to ride Western. If the rider has only one horse, then the horse has to learn to respond to both systems and incidentally, most horses will adapt readily. But speaking as one who has learned to ride both ways, I can quickly say that the English system is the more difficult to learn. I would also say that without help from an instructor the rider won’t get far without drifting into a poor technique.
> ...


I have found that, in general people who say western is easier then english have never ridden western and believe that it's a "slap the saddle on and ride" type of discipline which is very untrue.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

nicely said troubled tb!! there is deffinately a lot to be said about both disciplines! also for anyone who says you dont need an instructor keep in mind MY instructor still takes lessons and she has showed fourth level dressage. you can always get better!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I think it's easier to sat in a western saddle for an unbalanced, bad rider. Plus there are a lot of fast events. So you get a lot of wanna-be-cowboy type riders in that discipline

However, I think to be GOOD at either English or western is just as difficultm just in different ways


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Ugh - I ride both English and Western, have shown both, and when people start putting down the western style of riding, I really want to sit them down on a reiner or cutting horse that can turn out from under them, or a finely trainer horsemanship, western rider, or trail (show) horse. These horses have just as much body control as the dressage horses do. And just let me say, that it is a blast to take a nicely trained horsemanship horse and start doing the over fences events. Makes those tight eq turns seem like nothing


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

When I started this thread, I had in my mind to say that a Western trained rider wanting to learn to sit an English cut saddle and ride in an English style would find it very difficult unless there was a local instructor. The system has a different basis calling for a change in the way the rider sits and holds the reins. WIthout an instructor, the rider trained Western but a the novice at English, could jump up into the saddle and no doubt ride the horse without falling off but that when they did they might well learn to do "English" incorrectly. Instinctive reactions thereby absorbed by the brain would be very difficult to unlearn later. If someone wants to ride ENglish then please find an instructor.

I also said that an English trained rider could easily sit into a Western
saddle but after an hour or so, that novice to Western would not be riding Western, they'd be riding English style on a Western saddle. They too would need showing the techniques of Western - by a good instructor.

But I would now add, that most of the English riders I know over here have absolutely no capability to use a rope or lariat - let alone use it from the saddle to round up steers. Neither would they readily offer to barrel race on a Western horse. Nor would they even think of sitting on horseback a whole working day herding a herd of cattle - there are easier ways to earn a living. 
But whereas in the US there are still a lot of folks working for a living and using a horse as part of that work, there is little of that over here - except those folks working as instructors or perhaps as professional sportsmen/women. West Europeans gave up herding beef, goats and sheep with horses decades ago. The 4WD motor bike nowadays reins king on the farms. If we want to herd beef then we fly to the US, or Argentina.

Noone should ever say that the "English" way of riding a horse is better than the Western method. The two systems were designed for different purposes and they retain to this day their differences in more ways than the cut of the saddle.

I,ve been luckiy enough to go to a Rodeo a few times and I have watched those riders in absolute amazement. I have also always kept it quiet that I ride horses - just in case someone had the idea that maybe I should get up on the back of a cutting horse. I'd be off with a few seconds.

Enjoy your riding and your horse - whichever way you choose to do it.

In another thread I shall describe a typical early horse riding lesson in the UK.

Barry G


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> But whereas in the US there are still a lot of folks working for a living and using a horse as part of that work, there is little of that over here -
> West Europeans gave up herding beef, goats and sheep with horses decades ago. The 4WD motor bike nowadays reins king on the farms. If we want to herd beef then we fly to the US, or Argentina.


Erm... who said that we haven't given up herding with horses also? Haha. I know of many many ranches that use 4 wheelers to herd. There are only a few that still use only horses and those arn't as big as they once where. I find that the reason why we still 'use' the horses to do their job is because they are keeping up tradition and love to do it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually.... I went from english to western and to be perfectly honost, it was a very difficult transition for me. In fact everyone that I have talked to that has gone from english to western has agreed, it's a very difficult transition. Western people seem to be able to transition into english much easier. Now if you are saying put an english rider in a western saddle and go w/out actually trying to do it right, then yeah maybe. But unless you are taking a DRESSAGE rider and placing them in a western saddle... then no, because you have to change your entire way of thinking... (My opinion)


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Omigosh, you just made me laugh out loud!


Ditto. Pfftt!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I have found that, in general people who say western is easier then english have never ridden western and believe that it's a "slap the saddle on and ride" type of discipline which is very untrue.


 well said farmpony84
Western and English are very different so saying one is harder or takes real riding is kinda a insult. I have tried to get a instructor to teach me everything but in the long run they slowly stopped and always made excuses to not come so I trained my horse my way I have used what works for me I dont really care if people dont like my riding style but I would appreciate if they would respect it and I think others will agree. SO PEOPLE WE ALL HAVE SOMETHING IN COMMON WE LOVE ARE HORSES ENGLISH OR WESTERN!
TaSiA


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow. This seems very out of touch.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Western v English*

This thread has debated the Western & English horse riding systems. It has attracted a significant number of viewers about 850 to date. The debate has swung back and forth sometimes with a high degree of passion. Perhaps the discussion has run its course for the time being and this thread now deserves to be put to bed. Maybe a summary of differences can be produced as part of the peace settlement.


The two systems have different roots. The fundamentals of Western riding are to be found in the bull rings of Southern Spain; the fundamentals of European riding are to be found buried in the 19th century battlefields of Europe. (Maybe that statement could be the basis for another thread?). Monty Roberts is one of the few horse trainers to bridge the gap between North & South. Deservedly so, he has admirers in both camps. Perhaps it is worthwhile to consider how he bridges what is a traditional, indeed cultural, divide.


During a demonstration to English riders Monty Roberts rarely mounts a horse, after all he doesn’t choose to ride English. Yes, the horse will be tacked up English and it will be ridden by an assistant who invariably is a capable English style rider. The demo is mostly focussed on horse training as against rider training and so the watchers are unconcerned about whether the techniques being shown are Western or English. Monty works in a round pen, itself a rarity in Britain where rectangular arenas are the norm. 

Quarter Horses are not common in Britain and the demo horses could well be anything from a cross breed or a pedigree Thorobred. Horses of every breed are to be found in Europe. In any case, horses are ambi-dextrous and can be ridden Western or English. A 16h0 horse is not perceived as unusual whereas 17h0 or above is just tall. Most male horses are gelded and it is unlikely that a stallion would be presented in the demonstration.


Monty’s first need with a horse running around the pen would be to get a head collar fitted. Parelli achieves this with the help of a noose around the horse’s neck - lassoed by himself if necessary. Monty makes sure that horses presented to him are already wearing a head collar of some sort, probably of his ‘dually‘ design. The ’dually’ is almost a type of hackamore and if fitted with reins the rider could use it in place of a bridle set. An English trainer would perhaps have used a training cavesson with rings fitted in the padded nose band.


Rope v Whip ‘
Monty uses a long flexible rope to energise the horse, in preference to a whip. Parelli confirms that his working kit bag contains a set of ropes of varying lengths. Perhaps the choice of rope in preference to whip is to do with culture. Western riders are competent rope users whereas Europeans don’t usually have a reason to learn roping skills and typically as an alternative tool they will carry either a whip or a short crop. Western riders often catch and constrain their horses by a lariat. Europeans use a head collar and either a lead rein or a lunging line. A European horse when being caught is expected to stand and be approached for the fitting of a head collar whereas a Westerner might from a distance just throw a rope around the neck. A Western rider often rides with a rope coiled on the horn of his saddle but rarely will you see a European carrying even a short leading rein, (except perhaps if he is hacking down to the pub There is no horn on any European saddle, so there is no place to hang the rope. Essentially it is here that we can see a key difference between the two camps by the preference for the rope or for the whip. A rope is a working man’s tool to be used along with the horn of the saddle. The flexible rope is the more gentle tool, which is perhaps why, alongside familiarity, Monty uses it.


A whip makes a cracking noise and is a very accurate tool with which one can touch, gently or firmly, a horse in a specific spot. Of course the whip can also be used to punish as well as cajole. The sound of a cracking whip alone will act as a spur to a horse. A handler can as easily turn a horse around with a whip as might a cowboy with a rope. Interestingly the whip is used a lot in circuses on various animals, no doubt because the handler can keep an animal at a distance with a whip.

_Essentially the whip acts to provoke a horse whereas the lariat acts to restrain a horse. _


Another minor difference in styles is that the European drops down off a horse, whereas a Western rider steps down with the foot planted in a very ample stirrup
. 
What will not be exhibited in Monty’s demonstration arena is the key differences in weight dispersion between Western & European riders The Westerner rides typically “long and low” with the horse having the control of its own head and neck. Most Europeans will, immediately on mounting, take up the reins and restrict the horse’s neck and head - only releasing sufficient length of rein to give the horse occasional relief from bending the neck at the poll. Some breeds of horse, when fit and well schooled, will readily accept coming down ‘on the bit’ with the horse’s head taking up the traditional ‘ramener’ position. However the more common breeds of horse with shorter necks find this a more difficult posture to retain but they will nevertheless be ridden in contact - that is the rider will shorten the reins to allow at all times close contact of the rider’s hands with the horse’s mouth. Westerners leave the horse with more freedom of control of the head and neck.

A less obvious difference is that the modern European rides with the body weight firmly ‘in’ the saddle as against partially on the stirrups. In earlier times the English rider might have ridden “hunting” style. Forward riding is nowadays going out of fashion except for cross country work and show jumping. 


A key difference in the riding apparel is also very apparent. It is quite rare in Europe these days to see an English style rider not wearing a reinforced riding hat to protect the head. Indeed the lack of a suitable headgear, fit for purpose, would deny a competitor entrance to a competition. The days of flowing locks have gone for ever. Soon maybe the wearing of a protective waist coat will also be mandatory. In Europe, the State picks up the bill for all accident and emergency cases and in return the citizen is expected to take care of his own body and brain. A cowboy hat gives minimal protection to the skull in the event of a fall.. Out of courtesy and tradition, Western visitors wearing straw or felt hats have been largely permitted so far in the riding arena but perhaps not for ever.


I personally have watched both Western and English style riders demonstrate their respective skills on horseback. Both systems of riding call for significant expertise and training. One cannot put the two side by side and make valid comparisons - they are different systems. It brings up the vision of a baseball team playing a cricket team. Both teams use a bat, a hard ball and a “wicket keeper” but there the similarity ends. I am even starting to wonder if the American way of riding English is not quite the same as the European way of riding English. Are we comparing American Football with European Soccer?


What is perhaps lacking in both the Western & English worlds of equitation is a better understanding of each other’s approach to horse riding and handling Maybe this Forum can act as a mediator and translator between the two factions? By discussing the differences we are making a start. Personally I, as an English style rider, think Europeans could learn a lot from the Western approach to horse handling and riding.


Barry G


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Western To English - taking the plunge*​Some Americans who have learned to ride Western decide later in life to ride English. If I were American I would want to try the English way for sure but it would be nice to have some idea of the English system before I took the plunge. Here is an attempt to explain the fundamental principles of riding English. 

The School Master
At first glance it should be easier for the Western rider than someone who comes to riding as a complete novice. They will know something about horses although this slight advantage disappears if the trainee chooses to go to a riding centre where there are horses who can teach riders the English way. Undoubtedly when time comes for the Western rider to learn to post to the trot, it is best to have a rhythmic, unflappable horse which will tolerate a learner bouncing up and down on its back until the rider has learned the knack of posting. That will be by no means the only advantage in having access to a school master horse. To turn English, both the rider and the rider’s horse have to learn to do things in a different style and the best way is to be shown how to do it by the horse.

The different tack
The Western horse faces two fundamental changes: - the cut of the English saddle and the use of European type bits. The change of equipment leads to the weight of the rider being carried by the horse on a smaller surface area leading to a higher per square inch pressure over the muscles of the back. Western saddles, especially with an underlying blanket, spread the weight of the rider more evenly over a wider area. 
The English bit - most likely a simple snaffle - is adjusted to be high in the horse’s mouth and since the rider might well be attempting to ride “collected”, the horse will come to have permanent contact with it. Many Western horses ride for much of the time “long and low” and when allowed a longer rein the horse can stretch its neck and head down and so lengthen its back. The Western rider gives the horse the freedom to place its feet and to balance itself. On the other hand, the English schooled horse, when ridden collected, rides with its neck held up and perhaps, at an advanced stage, even with its head coming down to the perpendicular ie “on the bit”. If truly ‘on the bit‘, the horse will have transferred some of its weight onto its hindquarters, a state which seemingly Quarter Horses acquire with the genes. The English rider having shortened the reins therefore has to be a lot more careful with the hands otherwise the horse’s sensitive mouth will be jerked by the bit. Some English schooled horses may even seek out the bit because they have learned to use the bit in the hands of the soft hand of the rider to balance themselves. 

Muscular development,
There are other issues here - the Western horse may not have the developed muscles to take a rider in the English way and likewise the Western rider may not have developed the muscles to retain the English riding upright posture. It can be tiring to try to sit upright for an extended ride if one is not used to the posture. Certainly prolonged posting to the trot calls for back muscles in the rider which probably need to be developed.

*Collection and “On the bit”*
What will confuse matters is that not all English riders attempt to ride “collected”. It is a very much a matter of what serves the purpose of the rider at the time. Some horses have never been schooled to work “on the bit” in a rounded outline since some riders have no intention of entering any form of dressage competition. Other English riders will often allow the horse to relax by riding “on the buckle” that is that the horse will be permitted to use the full length of the reins, much as “long and low”. But the classy way is to round the horse up by getting the horse to engage its hindquarters and this will call for a shortened rein and the horse to be “on the bit”. As an interim stage in schooling, the rider may just ride “collected” ie the rider has close contact with the horse’s mouth through the bit but the horse’s head and neck is not perpendicular and the horse’s back will not be rounded. This halfway stage suits the rider who is not interested in dressage and it will suit the chunky cob type horse who does not have a long neck.

Allowing long reins
To add confusion to this issue, it is interesting to see that in the regions of Britain where there are hacking and trail riding centres, the operators prefer that the riders use a long rein and that the horse is always allowed to go long and low. This is largely because the trek leader, probably riding the alpha horse in the group, wants to control the other customer’s horses from the front of the line. Accustomed to be ridden in this way, the horses given to customers will not go in front of the trek leader’s horse. If a trained rider does come along as a customer, he/she represents more of a problem to control. The trek leader can spot a trained rider easily and may well choose to ease matters by giving that rider a dobbin of a horse.

Horse Conformation
Then there is the conformation of the horse. Some European breeds of cob have a shortened neck and a big broad chest. They are powerful up front and although much of their power comes from the hind quarters, they don’t have to go back on their hindquarters to carry the lighter rider especially on the flat. Equally some horses are born with lighter front ends and long necks which will bend at the poll the more readily. 
The matter of being rounded can be a confusing issue. A Western horse when riding long and low is rounded. A tall Continental Warmblood almost naturally rides with a rounded outline, indeed it is often bred to do so. A tough British cob can ride very well by some standards with its nose carried high, yet still be a very handy horse. But any horse which throws its nose up in the air and refuses to bring it down is unhappy and is in conflict with its rider who may have harsh hands. That horse’s spine will be bowed downwards and the horse will be working against its own natural posture.

to be continued


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Control of the neck and head
I, a long time English rider, have a problem riding QHs which are used to being ridden long and low. I feel uncomfortable riding a horse with its neck extended and with its nose down. I feel that there is nothing in front of me. To me, from the way I have developed as a rider, I want to control the neck and the head, because the horse has to follow its neck and head in practically everything it does. Yes, from time to time I will allow my horse to stretch but once the tension in the horse has been relieved, I will shorten the reins again. I like to look through the horse’s ears and thereby to work out what the horse is thinking. 
Fundamentally the significant difference in attitude is that the Continental “English” rider wants to make the choices for the horse; whereas the Western horse and to a lesser extent the English hunting horse are left to find their own footing for much of the time. 
The horn
Whilst there can be a discussion about how the horse carries its head, one thing about the saddle does divide the English from the Western rider, it is the horn. The vast majority of European riders don’t rope steers, even for fun. The use of the lariat is not taught. Noticeably Monty Roberts promotes the use of ropes in schooling scenarios where a European trainer would use a whip. A European might find a use for that horn especially when leading a second horse. It could also act as a hook for bags etc although at the cost of the horn getting in the way of jumping, it would not seem to be a good exchange. Some European saddles are cut back at the wither and even have a hole over the wither where the horn be fitted. However the English saddle is not tough enough to take the strain of using the horn for roping. However I notice that they do make Western saddles without horns.

The English saddle
The English saddle takes up a very small footprint on the back of the horse. The rider’s weight is carried over a very small surface area - indeed the shape of the saddle tree suggests that much weight is transferred down through the four feet at the corners of the saddle tree. It is imperative that English saddles be selected to fit the horse’s back. The Western saddle is far more universal and the addition of a thick blanket helps to spread the weight even more so. The English rider must sit still and upright at all times otherwise shifts of weight are instantly transferred to the horse’s back. However the English saddle thereby allows the rider to give aids/cues to the horse by shifting body weight. This advantage comes at the price of it being very easy to come out of most English cut saddles. Conversely the horn, the high cantle and the substantial knee rolls of the American and especially the Australian saddles give the Western rider a lot of security. There are English saddles with deep knee rolls and high cantles but they are a rarity. Most English riders can’t rely on the saddle they are sitting on to hold them on the horse‘s back in times of emergency.

The Riding Hat
The riding hat seems to divide Western and English riders. In Europe the use of a specialist riding hat is nowadays almost mandatory and any rider seen without one is liable to attract condemnation very quickly. The damage to the head from a fall can be horrendous leading to brain damage and even death. Most English riders are insured and the insurers will not pay out if the rider was not wearing a hat at the time of an accident. The horse rider must at all times be seen to be responsible and to ride a horse without wearing a riding hat is perceived to be irresponsible. No rider can compete or hire a horse for any purpose without wearing a hat - which will very often be provided along with the horse. OK, a cowboy would look odd wearing a riding hat but maybe it is time that the tack industry looked at the problem of producing a Western styled safety hat. A simple answer would to wear a safety skull cap with a cowboy hat stretched over the top.

Dress Code
There is no real need to dress up to ride English these days but there is no shortage for choice of riding gear. It just so happens that riding gear has been designed to help the rider feel more comfortable. If the rider wants to wear jeans and a T shirt - then fine go ahead - as long the hat is worn. But wearing trainers with laces instead of boots is perhaps foolhardy especially if the rider can’t keep the heels down in a narrow English stirrup iron.

Jumping
So, Western riders, do feel free to try “English”. As a newcomer, it will not be expected that you jump - although most likely the horse will carry you over a small jump without any expertise on your part. Although if you do jab the horse’s mouth during the jump then the horse might not be so keen to jump the second fence. If you ride at a fence riding on a long rein, then you probably won’t jab the horse’s mouth but the horse with the freedom of its neck might decide not to jump the fence anyway. 

Have a Go
Undoubtedly riding English calls for a slightly different technique. But there is absolutely no reason why a competent Western rider cannot enjoy even his/her first ride English style. If you want to take the plunge, then I would suggest for the first attempt you visit any one of the numerous riding centres. Therein you will find the knowledge and facilities and most importantly the school master horse to make the first ride enjoyable, which is what horse riding is all about. 
The horse teaches an individual to ride, not books, a tutor and certainly not me over the internet.


Barry G.


----------

